# Hoglet is sad?



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

Good day!

I recently separated my female hedgehogs from their mom 3 days ago. They are 8 weeks old now. The males were separated when they were 6.

I noticed that one of the female hoglet became somewhat inactive. I never saw her eat nor drink nor run around during feeding time unlike the others. She would just ball up in the corner or try to climb out her bin. She wouldn't huff or puff when I pick her up. She would just curl up and sniff around in my hand. When I let her go, she'd just stay in one place. Her poop somewhat became slimy green. 

Last night, I returned her to her mom's bin and for the first time, I saw her eat some of her mom's kibbles and drink. This morning, she's beside her mom. Mom did not try to hurt her or anything. I checked on her and she looks fine but her poop is still slimy.

Did she have a separation anxiety? She already has an owner. I know she has to be separated with her mom because of her age but I don't want her to get sick.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh prepping up for a sale eh?!

The baby's probably just missing her mom's body warmth. You know how it is with the weather nowadays


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

Some of my hoglets already has owners. Most are friends and I make sure that they'd prep up for my little ones. I introduced my hoglets to them when they were still 3 weeks when I was able to hold them much longer to let them look at them. So their prep time should be at least 5 weeks before I will release them. 

This little quillball makes me worry so much. I'm not going to give her up unless I make sure that she'd be fine without mom. Out of six babies, she's the one who showed this kind of behavior after I took them away from mom. It was kinda sweet looking at both mom and baby cuddling up together but I'm still worried. I hope it's nothing too serious. I just want to know what can I do so the baby will be able be independent. I really have the feeling she's not yet ready to be away from mommy.

I can still ask the owner-to-be to give this baby some time to adjust if this is what he really wants or I could offer others that are ready.

@tongue_flicker It can be that she might have felt cold because of the weather changes we have here.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Try offering other warmth/heat conserving items like some blankets so the babies could shift from mommy's body heat to their own


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

I think baby's fine going to be fine. What I did yesterday during the day, I created a divider make out of plastic chicken wire and folder spine bars then secured it with taped it in the bin. It's the same size as the height and width of the bin. I separated mom and baby. The baby is trying to go to mom who decided to stay in the far side of the bin. I left some kibbles and water in baby's side. I also covered the bin with a towel. When I checked on them this morning, mom is still in the far side while baby is beside the divider. The baby ate all her kibbles and the water dish is empty. I'm so glad though her poop is still green.

I think I will gradually separate her from mom. She may still be scared to be away. This is a new experience for me!


----------

